# C'est une pointure



## Frenchpastorale

Quelle serait la traduction de l'expression familière " C'est une pointure", au sens d'un individu très brillant et compétent dans son secteur ?
Merci.


----------



## carolineR

he's a serious player ?


----------



## Quaeitur

Famillier He's top dog

Plus sérieux: He's a reference / He's someone to be reckoned with


----------



## harrythelm

"C'est une pointure" est, me semble-t-il, une expression familière. Sur le même registre en anglais : He's big time.
(Top dog est du même registre, mais çn'a pas tout à fait le même sens.)


----------



## Frenchpastorale

Thank you.
Yes, it's a familiar expression.
Admirative but familiar...
If you have one moment could you give me the different meanings of " He's a big time" and " he's a top dog"..
Knowing that maybe he can be both.


----------



## sorry66

I don't think 'top dog' works - that's like 'big cheese' - somebody important. 'he's big time' = somebody who is going places, really appreciated at the moment.

I think 'he's a reference' works best


----------



## Frenchpastorale

Thank you.
Neither of the first ones seems to translate the level of skill in a specific field that "une pointure" brings.
So let's take " He's a reference".
Without the familiar side...


----------



## Aoyama

He's a real *maven *...(in something).


----------



## david314

I'm* a* *mover & a shaker* -_don't call us, we'll call you, babe!_


----------



## boterham

he's a top gun?


----------



## andad

What about ... "he's on the cutting edge"?

I think "top gun" and "big dog" are very similar, personally.

Actually, what's the context?


----------



## andad

Honestly, I don't think I've heard "reference" this way in English.  Perhaps I'm mistaken?


----------



## Aoyama

"He is a reference" is a literal translation from French "c'est une référence" (dans son domaine).
One could also say "he/she is knowledgeable", but that would not render "pointure", originally meaning "shoe size", and literally meaning "his/her feet are [shoe size is]large".
Something like "he is in the major/top league", "he runs far ahead (of the pack)"etc, could work ...


----------



## boterham

Juste pour compléter mon message précédent de la dernière fois :

*top gun* _n._ _Slang_ One who performs at the pinnacle of professional ability; one who is the best at what one does.


The American Heritage® Dictionary of the English Language, Fourth Edition copyright ©2000 by Houghton Mifflin Company. Updated in 2003. Published by Houghton Mifflin Company. All rights reserved.


----------



## Kalooza

I would say "he's a heavyweight".

You could also say "he carries a lot of weight" or "he has a lot of pull" (where 'pull' means 'influence').


----------



## shaloo

I think *he's a big shot *is an equally familiar expression.


----------



## sorry66

If 'c'est une pointure' just refers to influence  you can say 'he's got a lot of clout'
Does 'he's a reference' seem ok just because I've been living in France too long?


----------



## Kalooza

sorry66 said:


> If 'c'est une pointure' just refers to influence  you can say 'he's got a lot of clout'
> Does 'he's a reference' seem ok just because I've been living in France too long?



I think "clout" is a very good suggestion.

wrt to "reference": the answer to your question is 'yes'!


----------



## Frenchpastorale

I think in French this expression is only used to describe somebody with a top level knowledge in one specific field...(science, of course)
"He knows what he's talking about".
C'est une référence could be OK, pointure is more familiar...
D'après  Le dic.historique de la langue française (A. Rey)" Désigne dans l'usage familier une personne remarquable, de grande envergure." Et il semble que pointure a plus à voir avec l'usage ancien de 'point" piqûre ici...
Thank you for all these nuances...


----------



## Philomelius

shaloo said:


> I think *he's a big shot *is an equally familiar expression.



I concur. I'd go with that.


----------



## david314

Frenchpastorale said:


> I think in French this expression is only used to describe somebody with a top level knowledge in one specific field...(science, of course)


 Indeed, that would be* a maven*. The Hebrew root of this word means: _to understand_. 

-But, don't call him _a wonk_: http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/wonk


----------



## Aoyama

> *he's a big shot* (or he is a heavy weight)


would rather be in French : "c'est une grosse légume" (with légume being feminine here).
Different from "pointure", which refers more on knowledge than on position.


----------



## hotpocket

shaloo said:


> I think *he's a big shot *is an equally familiar expression.



I think this is the perfect translation


----------



## ascoltate

I would have said "...is a heavy hitter"...


----------



## Wopsy

You often here 'guru' these days if the person is an acknowledged authority in his/her given field of expertise.


----------



## damsel

I speak English as my first language and have never heard of 'hes a reference' and would'nt know what you meant by that...I think ' hes going places' or 'top dog' are your best options.


----------



## wildan1

I like_ he's a heavy-hitter, _or _he's tops in his class_ for _c'est une référence_

_to have clout _or_ be a bigshot/top dog_ are all about position and power, not competence --_ une_ _grosse légume, un gros bonnet_


----------



## akaAJ

[...]

So, "He's the expert", "He's the man to go to".  If power is included, "He's the _Man_"

My Harrap gives "Tu ne fais pas la pointure" = "You're not up to it" (You're not capable of doing it).

Moderator note: Reference to a third language deleted--only French and English languages are discussed in this forum.


----------



## The MightyQ

We could say he's a world class [whatever he is].
It is overused, but conveys the idea.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

ArrogantJew said:


> My Harrap gives "Tu ne fais pas la pointure" = "You're not up to it" (You're not capable of doing it).


I've never heard _Tu ne fais pas la pointure_ - while _Tu n'as pas la pointure_ would be common. Harrap's is actually not my favourite...!
Edit - possible mix-up from H with _tu ne fais pas le poids_?...


----------



## sorry66

He's topnotch - if we just mean expertise and not power and influence


----------



## Aoyama

> I've never heard _Tu ne fais pas la pointure_ - while _Tu n'as pas la pointure_ would be common. Harrap's is actually not my favourite...!
> possible mix-up from H with _tu ne fais pas le poids_?...


Good point (if not "good pointure" ...).
In fact, if you think of it, you would say : "quelle pointure faites-vous ?" and not "quelle pointure êtes-vous ?", this being, of course, in a shoe store context, hence  (probably) the idea that "_Tu ne fais pas la pointure_ " would be correct, but JDS is right, it is a bit suprising (though not utterly impossible), "_Tu n'as pas la pointure_ " seems more natural.
Is there a link here with "_tu ne fais pas le poids _? ". Maybe not.


----------



## wildan1

This reminds me of the AE expression that has become famous in political circles:

_You're no Jack Kennedy_


----------



## Aoyama

Good remark.
That would then be "tu ne fais pas le poids/tu n'as pas la pointure".
Strange also that no one came up with something like : "you're the guy who spells potato with an e" ...


----------



## not_using_my_real_name

he's an ace 
(?)


----------



## Wackycat

just to add some grist:

"a heavyweight in the field of..."


----------



## Micia93

"He's big time"?


----------

